# Easiest Drawers Ever?



## Alchymist

Guy just might have something here.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S074ke-EJ6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hwebb99

I would rather use 1/2 inch plywood. I also like his table saw sled.


----------



## mako1

I think it's pretty slick and the guy will probably make a fortune from it.I just don't make drawers from plywood.And I prefer 1/2"


----------



## ryan50hrl

I like it....probably wouldn't buy it, but I like it anyhow.


----------



## woodnthings

*I'm not sure it's all that different than.....*

I haven't looked real close but why couldn't you use a "V" groove blade as in this link, with or without a dado set along side it of your own:










http://www.bladesllc.com/KC-sc-tablesaw-cutters.html

They show the folding technique on the page which is similar to the one in the video. I'm thinking it's pretty much the same idea, but I could be mistaken? :blink:

His dado seems wider on paper than the stack he used on the saw?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S074ke-EJ6U#t=42
on paper at 45 secs:
setting it up on the saw at 1:40
on the saw at 2:07:

If you were to stack a 3/4" wide dado, rather than a 1/2" and the thicker custom blade, I don't know if it would fit most arbors...?


----------



## epicfail48

Its interesting to be sure, but I'd imagine that with all yhhe time you'd waste getting everything perfectly set up you could just make a rabbeted drawer


----------



## PhilBa

woodnthings said:


> I haven't looked real close but why couldn't you use a "V" groove blade as in this link, with or without a dado set along side it of your own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bladesllc.com/KC-sc-tablesaw-cutters.html
> 
> They show the folding technique on the page which is similar to the one in the video. I'm thinking it's pretty much the same idea, but I could be mistaken? :blink:


The difference is it has a lock. 

I think it's more appropriate for a production shop than a hobbyist. However, the use of the same thickness for the bottom means higher materials cost. Does that offset the labor saving? Not sure. A lot of shops use dadoed and finished drawer material. 

It is clever. Not sure that translates into a popular product, though.


----------



## woodchux

If you are into making many "drawers", it is a unique idea to make a drawer frame from one piece of material. However, Eagle America offers a USA made router "45 degree lock miter bit in three sizes, that when properly positioned, both pieces (sides) can be run without moving the bit - one vertically, one horizontally, which can be used to make extra strong miter joints in boxes, beams, columns, & face frames". Part # for 1/4"-1/2" material is 192-1605 @ $70USD. Be safe.


----------

